# Youth Ice Hockey in Bologna?



## HawkeyeGuy

Hi All,

Anybody know if there is an ice hockey team or youth ice hockey program in or near Bologna?

Thanks,


----------



## BolognaHockey

*Ice Hockey in Bologna with Wizards Bologna & Frozen Goofies*

Hello!

If you want to practice Ice Hockey in Bologna, ask to Hockey Club Bologna Wizards.
We have 3 teams: 
1) Wizards Bologna Senior (playing in "Serie C" championship)
2) Wizards Bologna Junior (children/youth team) 
3) Frozen Goofies Bologna (for senior beginners)

The Ice Rink is in Rastignano (Pianoro) palaghiacciobologna.it


Further informations on the official site:
hcwizardsbologna.it

Hope to see ya soon!


----------

